# Decent sautee pan



## minibatataman (Feb 2, 2019)

Hey guys. I'm looking for advice on some pans. I'm a student so I'm painfully low on cash and on space.
I want something to use both as a skillet and as a pot to cook in (I'm alone so even when I'm cooking in a big batch a standard sized sautee pan is enough)
Does anyone have any suggestions for a half decent stainless sautee pan? I live in the Netherlands btw, Amazon isn't an option. No luck on the second hand market, so if anyone has any other suggestions I'm all ears.


----------



## HRC_64 (Feb 2, 2019)

Sitram pro 3.3L, 24cm inox disc bottom = unbelieveable value. $50USD


----------



## minibatataman (Feb 2, 2019)

HRC_64 said:


> Sitram pro 3.3L, 24cm inox disc bottom = unbelieveable value. $50USD


Not here it's not 
I only found it for around double that.


----------



## Benuser (Feb 2, 2019)

minibatataman said:


> Hey guys. I'm looking for advice on some pans. I'm a student so I'm painfully low on cash and on space.
> I want something to use both as a skillet and as a pot to cook in (I'm alone so even when I'm cooking in a big batch a standard sized sautee pan is enough)
> Does anyone have any suggestions for a half decent stainless sautee pan? I live in the Netherlands btw, Amazon isn't an option. No luck on the second hand market, so if anyone has any other suggestions I'm all ears.


Why stainless?
Have a look at Amazon.de
Seriously, I would consider the simplest De Buyer carbon steel, La Lyonnaise series IIRC. €25.


----------



## Michi (Feb 2, 2019)

IKEA is likely to be your best bet. They have a whole lot of stainless steel cookware, often at very good prices. Quality is usually good, if not stellar.


----------



## minibatataman (Feb 2, 2019)

Lots of acid and long stewing, and easier to take care of. Also debuyers aren't that cheap are they? Most of their deep pans I've seen are around 70 euros (if you were talking about the mineral b ones that is)


----------



## minibatataman (Feb 2, 2019)

Michi said:


> IKEA is likely to be your best bet. They have a whole lot of stainless steel cookware, often at very good prices. Quality is usually good,if not stellar.


I thought as much, I wanted to see if there's any other options first


----------



## Benuser (Feb 2, 2019)

minibatataman said:


> Lots of acid and long stewing, and easier to take care of. Also debuyers aren't that cheap are they? Most of their deep pans I've seen are around 70 euros (if you were talking about the mineral b ones that is)


The Mineral B are indeed much more expensive than La Lyonnaise. It was my understanding that you were looking for short contact, not for stewing.


----------



## DamageInc (Feb 2, 2019)

Don't use carbon steel for stewing. That's not a good idea. Get stainless or enamel.


----------



## minibatataman (Feb 2, 2019)

Benuser said:


> The Mineral B are indeed much more expensive than La Lyonnaise. It was my understanding that you were looking for short contact, not for stewing.


I'll keep the other line in mind though!


----------



## minibatataman (Feb 2, 2019)

DamageInc said:


> Don't use carbon steel for stewing. That's not a good idea. Get stainless or enamel.


Yea that's what I was thinking, but I thought stainless would be easier to come by.


----------



## DamageInc (Feb 2, 2019)

Would something like this work or should it be cheaper? Scanpan is nice quality.

https://www.grydeguru.dk/scanpan-impact-sautepande-28-cm.html


----------



## DamageInc (Feb 2, 2019)

Or just go with Ikea. Their stainless isn't bad at all.


----------



## HRC_64 (Feb 2, 2019)

minibatataman said:


> Not here it's not
> I only found it for around double that.



Maybe try to buy at industry supply house not retail? ($52)
>https://www.jbprince.com/sitram-profiserie-cookware/saute-pan-94-inch-profiserie.asp

keep in mind you need to add vat


----------



## minibatataman (Feb 3, 2019)

DamageInc said:


> Would something like this work or should it be cheaper? Scanpan is nice quality.
> 
> https://www.grydeguru.dk/scanpan-impact-sautepande-28-cm.html


They look perfect, its either that of Ikea tbh, Ikea has both enameled cast iron and stainless, I'll see which (if either) I like


----------



## dsk (Feb 23, 2019)

Demeyere saute pan with lid, on sale on zwilling for $100, dont know if that price is available in Europe though.

I think a good 3 to 5 ply stainless saute pan with a lid for a bit more than you are willing to spend is easily the most flexible pan that will last forever.


----------



## Matus (Feb 23, 2019)

I love our 28cm Falk copper (stainless clad) saute pan. Worth every penny.


----------



## stringer (Feb 23, 2019)

I bought one of these about ten years ago. It still gets more use than much more expensive name brand stuff.
Thunder Group is a Chinese or maybe Taiwanese company that makes decent pots and pans. You can find them at most restaurant supply stores. It's rugged and commercial quality and cheap.
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B006CRLL2G/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## minibatataman (Feb 23, 2019)

Matus said:


> I love our 28cm Falk copper (stainless clad) saute pan. Worth every penny.


I love those but I can't afford one right now


----------



## Matus (Feb 23, 2019)

I can well understand. They have 25% discount now and had 30% over Christmas. It is worth to save up


----------



## minibatataman (Feb 23, 2019)

Matus said:


> I can well understand. They have 25% discount now and had 30% over Christmas. It is worth to save up


That's the plan


----------



## rickbern (Feb 23, 2019)

stringer said:


> I bought one of these about ten years ago. It still gets more use than much more expensive name brand stuff.
> Thunder Group is a Chinese or maybe Taiwanese company that makes decent pots and pans. You can find them at most restaurant supply stores. It's rugged and commercial quality and cheap.
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B006CRLL2G/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20



I bought a thunder group brazier (rondeau) for my son's house, it was a great deal for a quite good pan. Not as nice as Sitram.


----------



## doomtop (Feb 23, 2019)

I feel like there must be some kitchenpotsandpansforums.com somewhere, right? These things can last forever so I'd think they'd make a good secondary market; however, maybe shipping issues make it prohibitive.


----------



## Corradobrit1 (Feb 23, 2019)

You should take a good look at the Cuisinart French Classic line. I LOVE mine and have being buying pieces for the past 18 months building up the collection. Great handles, nice lids, induction ready and really good heat transfer characteristics. Exceptional quality for the price. Been picking up mine from vendors on Ebay. Made in France.

Here's an example of a big saute pan
http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5338413729&icep_item=273596150679

And this is an amazing combo deal. Saucepan is not coated.
http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5338413729&icep_item=233034199896


----------



## minibatataman (Feb 24, 2019)

I like the sautee pan, still expensive for a student though.


----------



## Michi (Feb 24, 2019)

minibatataman said:


> I like the sautee pan, still expensive for a student though.


If you are constrained on budget, this might be an option:

https://www.ikea.com/au/en/catalog/categories/departments/cooking/22665/


----------



## minibatataman (Feb 24, 2019)

Michi said:


> If you are constrained on budget, this might be an option:
> 
> https://www.ikea.com/au/en/catalog/categories/departments/cooking/22665/


Yea like I said, that or the cast iron if it's deep-ish (I'm going on friday)
I live in a one room dorm and share the "kitchen" 
It's an old post room that they added a sink and 2 hotplates to. 
I love cooking but anything more than 50 bucks is pointless. So Ikea it is !


----------



## Michi (Feb 24, 2019)

minibatataman said:


> I love cooking but anything more than 50 bucks is pointless. So Ikea it is !


I have a bunch of Ikea kitchen gadgets kicking around. A potato ricer, garlic press, some stainless steel bowls, a cutting board, table cutlery, non-stick fry pan, plus probably some others that I can't remember right now. None of them has let me down, and all of them have seen lots of use. Not the best quality you can buy, maybe, but outstanding value for money. I strongly suspect that you won't be disappointed.


----------



## podzap (Feb 24, 2019)

Michi said:


> I have a bunch of Ikea kitchen gadgets kicking around. A potato ricer, garlic press, some stainless steel bowls, a cutting board, table cutlery, non-stick fry pan, plus probably some others that I can't remember right now. None of them has let me down, and all of them have seen lots of use. Not the best quality you can buy, maybe, but outstanding value for money. I strongly suspect that you won't be disappointed.



I sometimes buy stuff from IKEA when it is really top quality (some of their products are, but most are not). Take the SENSUELL line of cookware, equivalent to ALL-CLAD in nearly every way and about 1/4 of the price. I have all of the skillets in that line: 24, 28 and 32cm. The 24cm 3-litre sauce pan in the same range would be my choice if I were starting and could only afford one piece of cookware: you can easily fry and saute in it, as well as cooking / reducing sauces.

There it is, 35 EUR.


----------



## Michi (Feb 24, 2019)

podzap said:


> I sometimes buy stuff from IKEA when it is really top quality (some of their products are, but most are not).


Agree. It's not all great. Some of the furniture is outstanding, but much of it is mediocre.

But it is very rare for it to be bad, at least when it comes to kitchen gear. I don't recall anything I bought from Ikea for my kitchen (things such as pans, utensils, cutlery, etc.) that I was disappointed with. You might end up with the odd bad apple but, in terms of value for money, I think it's quite difficult to do better.


----------



## Corradobrit1 (Feb 24, 2019)

I've got utensils I use daily from IKEA. Garlic press, silicon spatulas, SS colanders, tin openers, storage containers. A lot of their stuff is very good value.


----------



## podzap (Feb 24, 2019)

Well, considering I bought all of my kitchen cabinets, sink, faucet, and lighting from IKEA, I'd say that we like them, too. I even bought our convection+steam oven from them and that was 1/4 the price of the exact same oven which had Whirlpool branding!

They go a bit back and forth from year to year, but sometimes their storage containers are of exceptional high quality. The white 365 containers with the pressure valves on the lids were incredible value for the money but then they discontinued them a year or two back.

As far as teflon skillets go, there is pretty much zero reason to buy any other than their 28cm teflon frying pan for 20 bucks or so - other brand equivalents cost 4-8 times as much, perform the same and die just as quickly.


----------

